# National Geographic Seeks Tiger Fish Footage



## National Geographic (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm a Producer for National Geographic Television and I'm currently working on a film about Tiger Fish. I'm looking for footage of the Goliath Tiger Fish and/or footage of people fishing for Tiger Fish, in the Congo River. Please contact me if you have this footage!

Thanks!

[email protected]


----------



## Quaddity (Feb 28, 2007)

National Geographic said:


> I'm a Producer for National Geographic Television and I'm currently working on a film about Tiger Fish. I'm looking for footage of the Goliath Tiger Fish and/or footage of people fishing for Tiger Fish, in the Congo River. Please contact me if you have this footage!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> [email protected]


Wow that's one scary looking fish!

http://www.henry-gilbey.co.uk/essay_zambia.html


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm not sure if any of the members here keep African Tiger Fish, but I know I've seen footage of people with some pretty huge tanks keeping groups of these fish. I believe there are people on Monster Fishkeepers who have huge tanks with schools of them.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Hmm, yeah, maybe that crazy Canadian with the 50,000 gallon tank! I know he keeps a shoal of Pacu- but I don't know if he does Africans.

Aha, well, here's something:
http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7385


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Great thread on Monster Fishkeepers, thanks for posting.
I kept reading until I got to the post where it mentioned Pet Kingdom!!

As it turns out I live with an hours drive from there and have already been down there twice. It's where I plan on purchasing all my fish once I get stocking. Ron, who works in the fresh water department, is the nicest guy, and he cares about his fish. The kind of guy who will not sell you something just to sell it and make a buck. You should see his albino pleco with red eyes and purple-ish fins, which is not for sell....yet. 

Way back in my first posts as a new member I complained about my local LFS (Walmart, PetSmart & Petco) and said the only decent one I had heard of was an hour away. I believe it was iamntbatman who said "make the drive" when I complained about the gas. Good call, good call.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

iamntbatman said:


> I'm not sure if any of the members here keep African Tiger Fish, but I know I've seen footage of people with some pretty huge tanks keeping groups of these fish. I believe there are people on Monster Fishkeepers who have huge tanks with schools of them.


Many people can keep juvenile GATF's but not many can keep adults long-term due to space and compatibility issues.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

I have seen video of people keeping decent sized schools of adult fish, but they were in 10,000 gallon + tanks. I read somewhere that a single fish could be kept in a 240 gallon tank, but considering the fish will reach three feet in captivity, this seems much too small. I couldn't picture keeping one in less than a thousand gallons, really.


----------

